# UK pricing and ship date for the Canon EOS RP [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2019)

> Below is a bit more information about the upcoming Canon EOS RP.
> 
> Canon EOS RP global shipping date: February 27, 2019
> EOS RP Body & Lens Adapter: £1399.00
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 11, 2019)

Just ventured into FF with 6d2. Going to move to RP once price settles down and canon starts throwing printers to go with.


----------



## padam (Feb 11, 2019)

With this lower than expected pricetag (I think it will be almost the same in USD, the British one includes the adapter for £2349), 1080p video makes sense, it is still going to sell very well.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 11, 2019)

This is very aggressive pricing if we see the MSRP at $1299 with adapter. I wouldn't be surprised if canon is breaking even or even taking a loss just to put units out there and try to get bigger penetration.


----------



## bryston (Feb 11, 2019)

I've been holding off buying a mirrorless whether it be a Nikon or Canon, $1299 I'm in.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 11, 2019)

I hadn’t really paid attention to the R due to its price, but after reading through the other comment thread on the RP I went and looked though the EVF of the R vs other Canon EVFs. I really hope the RP goes with the R EVF, or very similar, as it was night and day between them. Not sure I could use an EVF like the M50 long term.

Anyways, I stand by my vote for a $1299 price tag.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 11, 2019)

6d2 MSRP (UK): 1599 = $2,050 USD
6d2 MSRP (US): $1,799 (about 12.3% less)

RP MSRP (UK): 1399 = $1,800 USD
less 12.3% = *$1,580*


6d2 sale price (UK): 1500 = $1,930 USD
6d2 sale price (US): $1,499 (about 22.3% less)

RP MSRP (UK): 1399 = $1,800 USD
less 22.3% = *$1,399*


----------



## Treyarnon (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow, £1399.00 including an adapter?
This this going to be a different, cheeper version of the adapter that we saw with the R? This is nearly £1000 less then the launch price of the R. Could be a 300D moment?


----------



## padam (Feb 11, 2019)

It is going to be the exact same adapter.


----------



## sadat (Feb 11, 2019)

Small correction. The £2,349 price of the EOS R in the UK is with the adapter: https://store.canon.co.uk/canon-eos-r-body-mount-adapter-ef-eos-r/3075C061/

The same kit in the US is $2400: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1444244-REG/canon_eos_r_mirrorless_digital.html


----------



## Berowne (Feb 11, 2019)

This may be ca. 1600€. The Sony Alpha 7 II is about 1250€. 

So the pricing is by far not aggressive.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 11, 2019)

Sitting on the edge of my seat and waiting for February 14th. Exciting!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 11, 2019)

Berowne said:


> This may be ca. 1600€. The Sony Alpha 7 II is about 1250€.
> 
> So the pricing is by far not aggressive.


Sony Alpha 7 II released in December 2014. Initial release price in December 2014 was $1,700 USD.  Apples and oranges. The Canon will be missing the hand warmer for the video guys.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 11, 2019)

knight427 said:


> 6d2 MSRP (UK): 1599 = $2,050 USD
> 6d2 MSRP (US): $1,799 (about 12.3% less)
> 
> RP MSRP (UK): 1399 = $1,800 USD
> ...



R+adapter MSRP (UK): 2350 = $3,022 USD
R+adapter MSRP (US): $2,398 (about 20.6% less)

RP MSRP (UK): 1399 = $1,800 USD
less 20.6% = $1,430


----------



## AlP (Feb 11, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> I hadn’t really paid attention to the R due to its price, but after reading through the other comment thread on the RP I went and looked though the EVF of the R vs other Canon EVFs. I really hope the RP goes with the R EVF, or very similar, as it was night and day between them. Not sure I could use an EVF like the M50 long term.
> 
> Anyways, I stand by my vote for a $1299 price tag.



The R EVF would be great, but I would be surprised to see that at a significantly lower price point. Some data circulating last week mentioned the same EVF resolution as the M5/M50 and same rear LCD screen resolution as the M6/M50. That information might be incorrect of course. But add a potential 6d2 sensor and Canon might have "recycled" as much as they could for this model. That means lower cost of good for externally purchased components like LCDs and EVFs now used across three camera models (and the M50 is selling very well meaning already quite large numbers), and likely sufficient margin to lower the price of the RP significantly later on. Not good for the competition.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 11, 2019)

padam said:


> With this lower than expected pricetag (I think it will be almost the same in USD, the British one includes the adapter for £2349), 1080p video makes sense, it is still going to sell very well.


1080 video would be pretty embarassing. Maybe worse than recycling the 6dII sensor. There's really no excuse to not have cropped 4k at this point. More likely, it'll match the other elements of the M50 (something like a 2x crop, no DPAF).

Its just not exciting to see a camera be so potentially compromised on launch.


AlP said:


> But add a potential 6d2 sensor and Canon might have "recycled" as much as they could for this model.


It really does feel that way...recycle as much as possible to lower the price and see if the customer base really cares about specs or not.

That said, Canon dropping it at $1299 would be exciting because it would force Sony to drop the a7III price...in a way that $1599 for a recycled 6dII might not.


----------



## padam (Feb 11, 2019)

preppyak said:


> 1080 video would be pretty embarassing. Maybe worse than recycling the 6dII sensor. There's really no excuse to not have cropped 4k at this point. More likely, it'll match the other elements of the M50 (something like a 2x crop, no DPAF).
> 
> Its just not exciting to see a camera be so potentially compromised on launch.



I don't think the target market cares at all (or if they really do, they probably need to work a bit harder and get the EOS R).

The MSRP is lower than the 6D Mark II, so as a model that is positioned lower down, it would be a big surprise to have any improvement in terms of video features.
Canon is not being known to introduce surprises, even if most comments seem to expect a lot of it (I guess a Sony camera may be closer to their hearts, since that is what they always seem to be pitching, even though these rival companies work fundamentally differently)


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 11, 2019)

preppyak said:


> 1080 video would be pretty embarassing. Maybe worse than recycling the 6dII sensor. There's really no excuse to not have cropped 4k at this point. More likely, it'll match the other elements of the M50 (something like a 2x crop, no DPAF).
> 
> Its just not exciting to see a camera be so potentially compromised on launch.
> 
> ...



The race to the bottom. I'm assuming this move is to try and beat Nikon to the punch with the Z5 rumor(more than likely a Z6 without IBIS).


----------



## SaP34US (Feb 11, 2019)

How do companies figure out what prices they charge in regions is just based exchange rate and import taxes or there many things go into it?
Could it still be $1299 or does mean that likely to be $1499 and $1799?


----------



## preppyak (Feb 11, 2019)

padam said:


> The MSRP is lower than the 6D Mark II, so as a model that is positioned lower down, it would be a big surprise to have any improvement in terms of video features.


I get the theory, but the 6dII is almost 2 years old and it was embarrassing when it didnt have 4k then. And its rapid descent in price tells a story about how those limited features effect sales.

I think you can only make so many compromises (less battery life, weaker EVF, no 4k, fewer AF points, etc) before the reviews make an impact on sales. 4k feels like the easiest feature to include (since its already implemented in the R and M50) and the most glaring without.

And if anything, I have to imagine Canon wants someone to buy into the RP over a 6DII, since they'd be buying newer/more expensive RF lenses to supplement it.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 11, 2019)

preppyak said:


> I get the theory, but the 6dII is almost 2 years old and it was embarrassing when it didnt have 4k then.



Actually the 6DII was the entry level FF camera for Canon, so I don't know who felt embarrassed.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 11, 2019)

My guess is that the target market is folks who will be vlogging and people using video to capture family events, soccer games, etc. 4K would be totally unnecessary for this market segment, in my opinion.

Of course, the spec comparers will have a field day bashing this camera if it doesn't have 4K, but Canon understands the market and that they can't put $2000 specs into a $1399 camera. As much as I would want an R quality EVF in the RP, I understnad that it is unlikely for the price.


----------



## padam (Feb 11, 2019)

preppyak said:


> I get the theory, but the 6dII is almost 2 years old and it was embarrassing when it didnt have 4k then. And its rapid descent in price tells a story about how those limited features effect sales.
> 
> I think you can only make so many compromises (less battery life, weaker EVF, no 4k, fewer AF points, etc) before the reviews make an impact on sales. 4k feels like the easiest feature to include (since its already implemented in the R and M50) and the most glaring without.


It was designed to work like that, while here most of the price drop is already included. Again, some people just really don't want to understand how Canon clearly differentiates its models. And so far there is no other FF camera with a flip-out screen and Dual-Pixel AF, Canon colors, etc. that is not a *Canon *(and between them, one can either *get less* or *spend more*, doesn't seem to be a complicated formula), so it's not like there is anything out that there is clearly better, it is just different.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like my next camera 

Need to see what the RF 24-70 2.8 will be priced at or I will pick up an EF ii instead.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 11, 2019)

padam said:


> I don't think the target market cares at all (or if they really do, they probably need to work a bit harder and get the EOS R).
> 
> The MSRP is lower than the 6D Mark II, so as a model that is positioned lower down, it would be a big surprise to have any improvement in terms of video features.
> Canon is not being known to introduce surprises, even if most comments seem to expect a lot of it (I guess a Sony camera may be closer to their hearts, since that is what they always seem to be pitching, even though these rival companies work fundamentally differently)


It has to be below the 6D mark II, simply bc the top LCD screen doesn't exist on the RP. It will likely aimed at a B-cam or special-use camera. Another word, it will be used a throw-away camera.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 11, 2019)

Yay! A new thread for this camera. That means we can look forward to another 30 pages of the same comments being repeated again and again.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 11, 2019)

Trey T said:


> It has to be below the 6D mark II, simply bc the top LCD screen doesn't exist on the RP. It will likely aimed at a B-cam or special-use camera. Another word, it will be used a throw-away camera.



B-cam or travel cam for pros...yes. Throw away? Get real. The majority of owners will be enthusiasts for whom this is their only or "best" camera.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 11, 2019)

preppyak said:


> I think you can only make so many compromises (less battery life, weaker EVF, no 4k, fewer AF points, etc) before the reviews make an impact on sales. 4k feels like the easiest feature to include (since its already implemented in the R and M50) and the most glaring without.



See that's where my thinking is too. Basic 4k30 feels like the least likely thing to eliminate moving from R down to RP in 2019. Whether it will indeed have CLog (as CR initially rumored) and 10bit 422 output is another debate. Smaller battery, lesser EVF, lower FPS, lower resolution, no touchbar, etc... seem feature sets more likely to accommodate the lower tier pricing, especially considering the M50 (4K 23.98) body at $629 right now at BH Photo. Spend the extra $800 and you get all that with FF and perhaps some extra perks.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 11, 2019)

If it's not the 6DII sensor I will buy one for that price. Sadly if it is, I'll stick with my original 6D.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 11, 2019)

dak723 said:


> My guess is that the target market is folks who will be vlogging and people using video to capture family events, soccer games, etc. 4K would be totally unnecessary for this market segment, in my opinion.
> 
> Of course, the spec comparers will have a field day bashing this camera if it doesn't have 4K, but Canon understands the market and that they can't put $2000 specs into a $1399 camera. As much as I would want an R quality EVF in the RP, I understnad that it is unlikely for the price.


The target market is APSC DSLR users (and not just Canon users), who Canon want to upgrade to FF mirrorless, and into the whole (and very profitable) universe of EF and RF lenses. The bundled adaptor will let them use any EF lens (and even EF-S if they are coming from a Canon APS-C). The lure will be affordability and a significant bump in IQ etc (the 6Dii sensor is actually very good).

If the pricing detail is correct, then I think they will sell heaps. Only real surprise to me is that they would only include an 'L' class kit lens?! Maybe on the theory that they will sell a decent proportion with that lens, and therefore 'upsell' a more expensive lens than the buyer would normally get with this price point of a camera - therefore maybe subsidising part of the low body price.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 11, 2019)

The Fat Fish said:


> If it's not the 6DII sensor I will buy one for that price. Sadly if it is, I'll stick with my original 6D.


They want you to upgrade to the EOS R with its 5Div sensor ...


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 11, 2019)

AlP said:


> The R EVF would be great, but I would be surprised to see that at a significantly lower price point. Some data circulating last week mentioned the same EVF resolution as the M5/M50 and same rear LCD screen resolution as the M6/M50. That information might be incorrect of course. But add a potential 6d2 sensor and Canon might have "recycled" as much as they could for this model. That means lower cost of good for externally purchased components like LCDs and EVFs now used across three camera models (and the M50 is selling very well meaning already quite large numbers), and likely sufficient margin to lower the price of the RP significantly later on. Not good for the competition.


I expect this as well, I was just hoping that they would sort of split between the R, 6D and M50, with the EVF coming from the R. Hey, we all have dreams, right?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 11, 2019)

The Fat Fish said:


> If it's not the 6DII sensor I will buy one for that price. Sadly if it is, I'll stick with my original 6D.



Again, it may well be. But I suppose it could also be the same wafer with 26MP but now strapped to an onboard ADC. That would make it a whole new party. I dont know every aspect of the fabrication process, but i believe the most difficult and expensive thing to change is the sensor panel (like pixel pitch/size). Now that Canon is set up to manufacture sensors onto ADCs directly, I wonder how much effort it is. They seemed pretty adamant about onboard ADCs on everything going forward a year or two when they said that in an interview


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 11, 2019)

Jethro said:


> They want you to upgrade to the EOS R with its 5Div sensor ...


I like the sensor in the EOS R (although lagging in DR by 2019 standards) but the rest of the EOS R is miles of 2019 standards. £2349 is a very hard sell when you can bet a BSI sensor, full frame 4K, IBIS, 11+ FPS and even dual card slots in cameras like the A7III, Z6 and S1 for less.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 11, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Again, it may well be. But I suppose it could also be the same wafer with 26MP but now strapped to an onboard ADC. That would make it a whole new party. I dont know every aspect of the fabrication process, but i believe the most difficult and expensive thing to change is the sensor panel (like pixel pitch/size). Now that Canon is set up to manufacture sensors onto ADCs directly, I wonder how much effort it is. They seemed pretty adamant about onboard ADCs on everything going forward a year or two when they said that in an interview


That would be great news. If they could achieve 5DIV level performance I’d be happy. For £2000+ I’d expect IBIS, full frame 4K and so on but for £1399, I would get one.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 11, 2019)

nchoh said:


> Sounds like you don't understand segmentation. Or perhaps you think everyone should only buy a premium camera at a premium price?



Or perhaps you're a bit presumptuous and misinterpreted my comment. There's a good chance the Z5 will come close to matching what the big R has to offer. I'm all for awesome cheap cameras for the masses.


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2019)

It's so nice to be a stills only shooter and not have a dog in the 4k-crop fight. (munch munch popcorn)


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2019)

nchoh said:


> Actually the 6DII was the entry level FF camera for Canon, so I don't know who felt embarrassed.


Only reviewers and people who didn't buy it. Everyone who did loved it.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 11, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> The race to the bottom. I'm assuming this move is to try and beat Nikon to the punch with the Z5 rumor(more than likely a Z6 without IBIS).





crazyrunner33 said:


> Or perhaps you're a bit presumptuous and misinterpreted my comment. There's a good chance the Z5 will come close to matching what the big R has to offer. I'm all for awesome cheap cameras for the masses.



"The race to the bottom" normally has negative connotations. If I understood differently I apologize.


----------



## Chavim (Feb 11, 2019)

The R always comes with the basic adapter in the box in the UK and rest of Europe - it's not a "package" in Europe.

So comparing the UK price with the adapter against the US price without the adapter is a fair comparison to determine the price of the RP.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 11, 2019)

The Fat Fish said:


> If it's not the 6DII sensor I will buy one for that price. Sadly if it is, I'll stick with my original 6D.



Why sadly? The 6D is an excellent camera and unless there is something about a mirrorless camera that makes you want to switch, why would you want to?


----------



## dak723 (Feb 11, 2019)

slclick said:


> It's so nice to be a stills only shooter and not have a dog in the 4k-crop fight. (munch munch popcorn)



Even if you do video, you might not be in the fight! I am planning to do some how-to videos and the Canon cameras offer far more than I will ever need. I have no need for 4K for doing YouTube or even if I produce DVDs. Polls here and elsewhere indicate the percentage of 4K shooters is small and my guess is that far more video shooters are glad for the crop as they are shooting their kids doing sports, plays, etc. where they need the reach, and wide angle is totally irrelevant. I really think most of the "crop" complainers would never need to do any wide angle shooting and the crop will work as well if not better than full frame 4K. They just grab onto the topic becuase they want to bash Canon. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 11, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Why sadly? The 6D is an excellent camera and unless there is something about a mirrorless camera that makes you want to switch, why would you want to?


The 6D is excellent. My only complaint when it comes to stills is I now require more dynamic range. I mostly bracket with the 6D and get great results but there’s always a few scenes with too much movement to bracket.

Ultimately I am looking for a stills/video camera which Canon don’t currently offer. That said, if the price is right and the dynamic range is good, I’ll pickup the RP for stills work.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 11, 2019)

Although I expected (and want) Canon to come out with a more advanced model than the EOS R, rather than a lower model, I can see the business sense in a 'budget' model (being the EOS RP) enticing photographers to the Canon FF mirrorless / RF mount. With aggressive pricing, and an adapter, they could convert many existing Canon DSLR users (both APS-C owners with their EF-S and EF lenses, as well as FF DSLR owners). 

I currently own a bunch of Canon photography gear, the most used being the Canon 80D with a mix of EF-S and EF lenses (including some L glass). I also own the M5, with 4 dedicated EF-M lenses, which I use regularly. The Canon FF mirrorless (RF mount) is something I expect to get into in the future... and being a middle aged guy, I look forward to many years using that. But I want to enter it at the right time with the right model.

The EOS R did not work for me (poor ergonomics, and lacking some features I want). The EOS R's EVF is amazing though... really night and day above the M5 (both in terms of size, viewing pleasure - particularly brightness, clarity, contrast, colour and dynamic range). Not that the M5's EVF is truly terrible, it's 'ok' - and certainly better than some EVFs I have used in the past. But the EOS R's EVF is just so much more pleasant to use. If the EOS RP has an EVF that is say 70% to 80% of the way to the EOS R's (compared to the M5's, I think it will be good enough for most people of this target market.

Other specs that I think are important in the market segmentation for an EOS RP model: sensor IQ at, or slightly above the 6D DSLR models, AF and subject tracking similar to the EOS M5 / M50, no need for amazing 4k video, but having that as an option (even with a 'crop mode' would be ok). Having an EF-S/EF to RF adapter available in the kit (or fairly inexpensively) would be important too. 

The swivel screen, DPAF, Canon's colour science and compatibility with Canon's accessories and 'system' are a given... So yes, if it's priced right (my guess, initial RRP between USD $1500 and $1700)... and then dropping a hundred or few hundred after a few months, will mean it could sell quite well.


----------



## yungfat (Feb 11, 2019)

Seems 99% of photographers will shoot 4k everyday and underexposed image by 5 stops and recovered in Lightroom. 

If this is the case, yes, 6DII sensor can be very bad....

Hahahaha....

My 2 cents....


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Feb 12, 2019)

Sony already has the perfect camera to counter this RP(opulaire): the A7RII, which was already selling for $1600 last holiday season and you can still get one at that price if you trade in an old DSRL. It's got IBIS, 4K, 42Mp sensor with industry leading DR, lossless 14bit RAW, some weather sealing (doubt the RP will have any), all on top of whatever the RP will have. Heck, it even drives EF lenses flawlessly with a Sigma adapter! Granted, it doesn't have the Canon logo on front, nor is it as light or compact, but Canon is going to have a heck of a hard time convincing non-Canon loyals, and even then they totally blew it with their M base, me included.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2019)

Canon broke the mold with the 5D2 and 1080p, but they really haven't done a whole lot since (with the exception of DPAF and live video AF... which is huge, but still). I didn't start out doing any video either, but my work afforded opportunities to do simple video as well under a one man operation. I shoot 4k with the DX2 presently and get fantastic results, but it's frustrating not to be able to record externally with it since the old original 1DX with a modified firmware for twice the price was so capable and three years later Canon still decided to lock that capability out as a marketing decision.

Having a compact body like the EOS R with 4k capability and a stellar output smokes the 1DX2 with the exception of a bigger crop and no 4k60. But at 4k30, it's a great camera and I have zero complaints with its specs.

What I would like to see is an RP with similar specs in that regard. We may not get 10bit 422 and Clog, but that would purely be a marketing decision, and I would likely expect that.

No 4K isn't universal, but understand that SHOOTING in 4K and then rendering to 1080p in post is still notably different (better) than shooting natively in 1080p. There is far more depth and detail going that route. That may not be a big deal for Vlogging but for wedding people and those of us doing small commercial work, it DOES matter.

I own the DX2, 5DSR, 6D, 5D3, 7D... and a LOT of Canon glass. I'm not complaining or leaving Canon. But as an avid Canon user who is heavily financially invested (unlike some constant whiners on here), I have enough skin in the game to voice some dissatisfaction on rare occasions. 

Again, this is all academic until we know what is/is not in this new machine. Just having fun debate for now


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 12, 2019)

bryston said:


> I've been holding off buying a mirrorless whether it be a Nikon or Canon, $1299 I'm in.




with a 6d sensor?


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Canon broke the mold with the 5D2 and 1080p, but they really haven't done a whole lot since (with the exception of DPAF and live video AF... which is huge, but still). I didn't start out doing any video either, but my work afforded opportunities to do simple video as well under a one man operation. I shoot 4k with the DX2 presently and get fantastic results, but it's frustrating not to be able to record externally with it since the old original 1DX with a modified firmware for twice the price was so capable and three years later Canon still decided to lock that capability out as a marketing decision.
> 
> Having a compact body like the EOS R with 4k capability and a stellar output smokes the 1DX2 with the exception of a bigger crop and no 4k60. But at 4k30, it's a great camera and I have zero complaints with its specs.
> 
> ...



This guy, with the practical and extremely reasonable criticism! Likewise, I also never intended to get into video, but ended up shooting internet spots for clients using my T4i and the Sigma 18-35 f1.8 (and later, a rented GH4, SpeedBoosters, and various EF lenses). Would enjoy having a more capable Canon mirrorless down the line, since I never know when someone will decide they want video.


----------



## mpb001 (Feb 12, 2019)

I am pretty happy with my 5DIV at the moment and will continue with that for the next few years, but I see the RP as a very big step for Canon in getting people interested in mirrorless FF cameras, especially at the price point stated. At the presumed pricing, this will push others, namely Nikon and Sony to reduce pricing further. It does make one wonder a bit about Canon's DSLR line. They are still very committed and are planning new EF telephotos, but I just wonder if eventually they will just drop the lower DSLRs (Rebels, and possibly the 80D-90D series).


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2019)

It's not that 1080p is "BAD". But once you shoot things in 4K (even down converting in post) you'll have a hard time going back. I have an atoms Ninja. I'd really like to be able to send 4K out from a compact body. Not a big EOS Cinema. In this day and age with SO many other makers doing it, this is no longer a "big deal" on a $1500 body. If the EOS RP hits with a significantly lesser video capability than the R, so be it. Disappointing, but so be it. I will look to the EOS R, because there's little hope the "PRO" model MILC rumored to be coming later this year will be a better fit, as a higher res sensor will only burden the crop further as Canon probably does not have video in mind for that offering (think 5DSR2 with no mirror). I had been hoping Canon would announce a real serious video offering with its new MILC bodies. I realize I may to be patient a bit longer.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2019)

mpb001 said:


> I am pretty happy with my 5DIV at the moment and will continue with that for the next few years, but I see the RP as a very big step for Canon in getting people interested in mirrorless FF cameras, especially at the price point stated. At the presumed pricing, this will push others, namely Nikon and Sony to reduce pricing further. It does make one wonder a bit about Canon's DSLR line. They are still very committed and are planning new EF telephotos, but I just wonder if eventually they will just drop the lower DSLRs (Rebels, and possibly the 80D-90D series).



Over the long term, yes, its likely everything moves that direction....but that is a VERY long term. Remember, Canon is still producing NEW EF lenses for the upper level pro. That isn't going to radically change anytime soon. People who shoot things like DX models honestly dont give a crap if their camera has a mirror or not. They dont care that it's big (I own a 1DX2). Most of those shooters are using HUGE telephoto glass and a small compact camera strapped to it would be AWFUL. Remember it's not just about a sensor. It also about how well balanced the rig is when you are moving and shooting under less than ideal conditions. An EOS RP (or God forbid an M50) strapped to a 200-400L or something similar sized is a far less ideal feel and balance than it strapped to a DX2 type body. 

So yes, we will se MORE MILC coming. But it will probably be a long while before we see DSLR entirely replaced, particularly at the upper end. Canon will have a 1DX3 (and probably a 4 and 5 at least) before that happens


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

slclick said:


> It's so nice to be a stills only shooter and not have a dog in the 4k-crop fight. (munch munch popcorn)


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> ...the A7RII "...some weather sealing (doubt the RP will have any), all on top of whatever the RP will have.


"Some" weather sealing = no weather sealing.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 12, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Over the long term, yes, its likely everything moves that direction....but that is a VERY long term. Remember, Canon is still producing NEW EF lenses for the upper level pro. That isn't going to radically change anytime soon. People who shoot things like DX models honestly dont give a crap if their camera has a mirror or not. They dont care that it's big (I own a 1DX2). Most of those shooters are using HUGE telephoto glass and a small compact camera strapped to it would be AWFUL. Remember it's not just about a sensor. It also about how well balanced the rig is when you are moving and shooting under less than ideal conditions. An EOS RP (or God forbid an M50) strapped to a 200-400L or something similar sized is a far less ideal feel and balance than it strapped to a DX2 type body.
> 
> So yes, we will se MORE MILC coming. But it will probably be a long while before we see DSLR entirely replaced, particularly at the upper end. Canon will have a 1DX3 (and probably a 4 and 5 at least) before that happens




I got a loan of the R from CPS and one of my biggest complaints was I couldn’t just look through the viewfinder. I would have to wake it up first. It’s a bit frustrating as a sports shooter and a waste of battery running the evf all the time. The 1DX line will be here to stay for a long time IMO


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> I'm assuming this move is to try and beat Nikon to the punch with the Z5 rumor(more than likely a Z6 without IBIS).


Yes, Canon threw this together last month.  SMH


----------



## dak723 (Feb 12, 2019)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> Sony already has the perfect camera to counter this RP(opulaire): the A7RII, which was already selling for $1600 last holiday season and you can still get one at that price if you trade in an old DSRL. It's got IBIS, 4K, 42Mp sensor with industry leading DR, lossless 14bit RAW, some weather sealing (doubt the RP will have any), all on top of whatever the RP will have. Heck, it even drives EF lenses flawlessly with a Sigma adapter! Granted, it doesn't have the Canon logo on front, nor is it as light or compact, but Canon is going to have a heck of a hard time convincing non-Canon loyals, and even then they totally blew it with their M base, me included.



The A7R III is not selling for $1600, it is selling for $2,998 and is a totally different level of camera than this new RP. Apparently you mean the A7 III, which of course does not quite have the specs that you state. And no Canon lens with adapter works flawlessly on a Sony. And exactly what this has to do with Canon's M system I have no idea. 

Your post is nothing more than a meaningless/misinformed advertisement for Sony, in my opinion.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2019)

dak723 said:


> The A7R III is not selling for $1600, it is selling for $2,998 and is a totally different level of camera than this new RP. Apparently you mean the A7 III, which of course does not quite have the specs that you state. And no Canon lens with adapter works flawlessly on a Sony. And exactly what this has to do with Canon's M system I have no idea.
> 
> Your post is nothing more than a meaningless/misinformed advertisement for Sony, in my opinion.



Yeah that seems like a paid Sony troll.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 12, 2019)

dak723 said:


> The A7R III is not selling for $1600, it is selling for $2,998 and is a totally different level of camera than this new RP. Apparently you mean the A7 III, which of course does not quite have the specs that you state. And no Canon lens with adapter works flawlessly on a Sony. And exactly what this has to do with Canon's M system I have no idea.
> 
> Your post is nothing more than a meaningless/misinformed advertisement for Sony, in my opinion.



No, he meant what he said: the A7R II (TWO not 3). It's selling for $1800, or less if you trade in (ie, you could get one for $1600 with a trade-in), and it's spec'd as he said.

I think if you'd read his post carefully you wouldn't have come to the conclusion that he's making stuff up out of whole cloth because Sony is paying him to.


----------



## windsorc (Feb 12, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Sony Alpha 7 II released in December 2014. Initial release price in December 2014 was $1,700 USD.  Apples and oranges. The Canon will be missing the hand warmer for the video guys.


The Canon will also be missing decent video, this is a budget camera with cut down specs to try and tempt people who don't need modern features like IBIS.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2019)

I've posted many times that mirrorless cameras cost less to manufacture. The higher prices are due to recovery of R&D and because there is little competition. A Mirrorless camera is basically a upsized P&S with a interchangable lens, and does cost more to build, but not as much more as a person might think. Much of the price includes advertising, distribution, service and R&D. It those costs are averaged over a million bodies rather than 100,000, then the price of a camera can be much lower.

I really hope the rumor is true, since it will bring FF photography to many more people, it will create a demand for new lenses and accessories, and that's good for all of us.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've posted many times that mirrorless cameras cost less to manufacture.



Yes, you have frequently made that claim. It _sounds_ like it should be true, but, there is_ zero evidence_ that it *is true*. Even if true, there is no reason to believe it will have an impact on the price to consumers. Manufacturers must recover their actual costs, but beyond that, pricing is set by the market.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

windsorc said:


> The Canon will also be missing decent video, this is a budget camera with cut down specs to try and tempt people who don't need modern features like IBIS.


There are some of us that don't care about video or IBIS. So yes, I am in the market. However, a DSLR suits my needs just as well. As far as decent video goes, 1080p suits me as very decent.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 12, 2019)

Makes a mockery of the R's pricing, at best an £1899 camera. RP seems a much better buy.


----------



## Pape (Feb 12, 2019)

Ibis is good thing if it enables pixel shift ,shake reduce for still photographers is marginal.


----------



## drob (Feb 12, 2019)

Why didn't Canon just drop the price of the original R to more of an intro price and focus their efforts on a pro model mirrorless? I was waiting for a discounted "R" bundle but instead of a discount, we're getting the RP?


----------



## Pape (Feb 12, 2019)

drob said:


> Why didn't Canon just drop the price of the original R to more of an intro price and focus their efforts on a pro model mirrorless? I was waiting for a discounted "R" bundle but instead of a discount, we're getting the RP?


R got weather sealing what most of city peoples wont need and strong construction. If you raise your kids and grandkids good you dont need metal body when photographing them


----------



## Adelino (Feb 12, 2019)

drob said:


> Why didn't Canon just drop the price of the original R to more of an intro price and focus their efforts on a pro model mirrorless? I was waiting for a discounted "R" bundle but instead of a discount, we're getting the RP?


Because the R is more expensive to build. The RP will fit the low budget nicely.


----------



## Cochese (Feb 12, 2019)

knight427 said:


> B-cam or travel cam for pros...yes. Throw away? Get real. The majority of owners will be enthusiasts for whom this is their only or "best" camera.


And in ten years, when they've only used it twice and never learned how to use any of it's features, they'll still talk about that amazing camera they have in their closet. Oh boy will the ever reminisce on how amazing it is. 

I'm not even joking about that, actually. It seems like there is at least one out of every ten people over the age of 30 that I meet who say this. The most common camera those people have is a Nikon D90 if they went Nikon or a Canon T1i or or Ti. 
Not that good results can't come from those cameras, but yeah, the hype train died a long time ago.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 12, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Why sadly? The 6D is an excellent camera and unless there is something about a mirrorless camera that makes you want to switch, why would you want to?



Oh my ... ar you living in the basement, not seeing where the world moved?  Most probably so, as in your other message you are referring to producing DVDs. You know, , I have 3rd iteration of notebooks at home, without those ugly spinners. No wonder you don't need 4K


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 12, 2019)

dak723 said:


> The A7R III is not selling for $1600, it is selling for $2,998 and is a totally different level of camera than this new RP. Apparently you mean the A7 III, which of course does not quite have the specs that you state. And no Canon lens with adapter works flawlessly on a Sony. And exactly what this has to do with Canon's M system I have no idea.
> 
> Your post is nothing more than a meaningless/misinformed advertisement for Sony, in my opinion.



You and the ones who like your arrogant post are trolls yourself. At least learn to read - the OP mentioned A7RII, not III.


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Feb 12, 2019)

dak723 said:


> The A7R III is not selling for $1600, it is selling for $2,998 and is a totally different level of camera than this new RP. Apparently you mean the A7 III, which of course does not quite have the specs that you state. And no Canon lens with adapter works flawlessly on a Sony. And exactly what this has to do with Canon's M system I have no idea.
> 
> Your post is nothing more than a meaningless/misinformed advertisement for Sony, in my opinion.



I'm not the one misinformed, you are the one misreading my post! Go ahead, read it again, this time with more care. I'll wait...

In fact, the Sony that most closely resembles the RP in specs, the A7II, was selling for only $900 during the holiday season (currently $1000) and also, just like the A7RII I mentioned in my previous post, it has IBIS, "some" weather sealing, and better DR than the 6DII. I didn't mention the A7II in my previous post because this camera only does Sony's flawed compressed RAW files, which to me is a worse offender than the 6DII's limited DR. If Sony updates the A7II's firmware so that it's able to do uncompressed RAW like they did with the A7RII, then this dirt cheap camera (it will most probably hit $800 very soon) will be a very hard bargain to beat.

What does all this have to do with the M system? I own M system hardware that I really love, but if one day I decide to "move up" to the R system, nothing that I currently own, apart from flashes and adapted EF/EF-S lenses, will work on the R bodies. Maybe Canon decides to make an RF to EF-M adapter so that I can use my iuuuge R lenses on my tiny M body, but that could also mean that I can pretty much kiss the possibility of ever owning an EF-M native 50mm lens goodbye forever. It's like the FD to EF transition repeating all over again. So for M system owners, Canon has failed (again) to keep us captive to the brand, providing us a clear, effortless upgrade path to the R system, instead we have to either sell everything M system, by which time we might as well as move to another brand like Nikon, for example, or keep it as a stand alone, which won't make any sense if Canon decides to do R bodies even smaller than the RP.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Feb 12, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> This is very aggressive pricing if we see the MSRP at $1299 with adapter. I wouldn't be surprised if canon is breaking even or even taking a loss just to put units out there and try to get bigger penetration.


 Maybe. Because the RF lenses are so worth every dime, that the EOS RP body can mean some extra lens and grip sales to compensate.


----------



## padam (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Makes a mockery of the R's pricing, at best an £1899 camera. RP seems a much better buy.


Not really. There are a lot of differences between them for both photo (image quality) and video (1080p quality, 4k, C-Log, headphone jack, clean 10-bit HDMI out) as well as the body (EVF, screen, battery, controls, build quality, weather sealing).


----------



## padam (Feb 12, 2019)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> In fact, the Sony that most closely resembles the RP in specs, the A7II, was selling for only $900 during the holiday season (currently $1000) and also, just like the A7RII I mentioned in my previous post, it has IBIS, "some" weather sealing, and better DR than the 6DII. I didn't mention the A7II in my previous post because this camera only does Sony's flawed compressed RAW files, which to me is a worse offender than the 6DII's limited DR. If Sony updates the A7II's firmware so that it's able to do uncompressed RAW like they did with the A7RII, then this dirt cheap camera (it will most probably hit $800 very soon) will be a very hard bargain to beat.


The A7II is a completely different camera with phase-detect only at the center of the frame, no silent mode, no fully articulating touchscreen (and by the way, it has been able to shoot uncompressed RAW since quite a few years, so completely wrong on that one, too - not that you would be able to tell any difference at all, Canon has also started giving compressed CR3 format as an option in new cameras like this...)


----------



## Talys (Feb 12, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've posted many times that mirrorless cameras cost less to manufacture. The higher prices are due to recovery of R&D and because there is little competition. A Mirrorless camera is basically a upsized P&S with a interchangable lens, and does cost more to build, but not as much more as a person might think. Much of the price includes advertising, distribution, service and R&D. It those costs are averaged over a million bodies rather than 100,000, then the price of a camera can be much lower.
> 
> I really hope the rumor is true, since it will bring FF photography to many more people, it will create a demand for new lenses and accessories, and that's good for all of us.



Maybe I'm oversimplifying it, but I think that it comes down to: does an EVF and more powerful processing capability cost more or less than a mirror box, prism, and focusing sensor? I'm not really sure. I also wonder what the initial costs are to either build or retool a part of a factory to build MILCs. 

At the end of the day, I suspect that all enthusiast camera bodies are a good profit margin.

The flip side of this, which you allude to, is that in the long run, from our perspective as users, most of the spend is going to go to lenses and accessories anyways.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Feb 12, 2019)

What the RP needs is a native 24mm or so pancake lens!

I’d so buy that setup.


----------



## PerKr (Feb 12, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> I got a loan of the R from CPS and one of my biggest complaints was I couldn’t just look through the viewfinder. I would have to wake it up first. It’s a bit frustrating as a sports shooter and a waste of battery running the evf all the time. The 1DX line will be here to stay for a long time IMO



As someone using an EVF camera since 2014-something this really is one of the main issues I have with having an EVF. The time for the camera to start or even wake up from semi-sleep is an issue along with the drain on the batteries. That and the manufacturers lack of interest in releasing a firmware update to allow for easier switching between "normal" and wysiwyg modes...

As far as EVF resolution goes, I don't really get why people on here are so negative about the EVF in the M50. 2.36 Mdot OLED is what I have in my camera and while it isn't as good as a good optical viewfinder in some situations (mainly low light situations and high contrast situations) it is fine for most uses, certainly better than the penta-mirror viewfinder I experienced before this. Is the M50 EVF really as bad as people here make it sound or is it just a case of a "there is newer better tech on the market which makes everything before it completely useless" mentality being adopted?


----------



## degos (Feb 12, 2019)

Treyarnon said:


> Could be a 300D moment?



Not a chance. Not when a second-hand 6D can be picked-up for £650. Or how about a decent-condition 5DS for £1,050?

This 5RP price is about £500 too high to stimulate a new market.

Pick a hobby that you are shallowly interested in; not your primary pass-time but one that you think you should spend some time trying. Now what would your response be if someone said that the entry price for that hobby was £1,399? yes I'd laugh too.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 12, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yes, Canon threw this together last month.  SMH



Z5 rumors have been floating since late summer......


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Z5 rumors have been floating since late summer......


Same answer.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 12, 2019)

Cochese said:


> And in ten years, when they've only used it twice and never learned how to use any of it's features, they'll still talk about that amazing camera they have in their closet. Oh boy will the ever reminisce on how amazing it is.
> 
> I'm not even joking about that, actually. It seems like there is at least one out of every ten people over the age of 30 that I meet who say this. The most common camera those people have is a Nikon D90 if they went Nikon or a Canon T1i or or Ti.
> Not that good results can't come from those cameras, but yeah, the hype train died a long time ago.



Oh, you mean the DSLRs on display at Target ans Sams. Yeah, that was me with the D3000 back in 2012ish. Cell phones got really good at pictures around the same time I got that kit "to take great photos of my kids." I sold the kit after trying to resuscitate it in 2016 for astrophotography. Then jumped into FF in 2017 with my current 6D. Anyway, I think you are jumping ahead, the RP isn't the camera you are going to find at Sams on display. That will be the M series from Canon and whatever Nikon comes out with to compete there. Most of the customers that would have bought a dust collector are the ones who like me, decide that cell phones are sufficient for family memory preservation (but now they already know it and don't have to be bothered with buying the low end kit). Those who want to actually learn photography will get their feet wet with the M series and decide to abandon it or upgrade as they progress (or stay faithful b/c they do the research and figure out it is the right system for their needs). I see the RP, in the current market, more in place for the 77D, 80D folks once they realize an upgrade is never coming for them, or 6D folks who decide not to step up to the R. Generally speaking, these are not the people who abandon photography shortly after the box is opened.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 12, 2019)

knight427 said:


> B-cam or travel cam for pros...yes. Throw away? Get real. The majority of owners will be enthusiasts for whom this is *their only or "best" camera*.


Sure that can be said about a Rebel, but I was just making point, aiming at a particular end of a spectrum of users. Back in 2008, the 5D Mark ii was used as a "throw away camera" - it's just an expression. It's relatively to having a $100K Red camera (decked out) as the main camera and bunch of 5D mark ii for special shots. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 12, 2019)

PerKr said:


> As someone using an EVF camera since 2014-something this really is one of the main issues I have with having an EVF. The time for the camera to start or even wake up from semi-sleep is an issue along with the drain on the batteries. That and the manufacturers lack of interest in releasing a firmware update to allow for easier switching between "normal" and wysiwyg modes...
> 
> As far as EVF resolution goes, I don't really get why people on here are so negative about the EVF in the M50. 2.36 Mdot OLED is what I have in my camera and while it isn't as good as a good optical viewfinder in some situations (mainly low light situations and high contrast situations) it is fine for most uses, certainly better than the penta-mirror viewfinder I experienced before this. Is the M50 EVF really as bad as people here make it sound or is it just a case of a "there is newer better tech on the market which makes everything before it completely useless" mentality being adopted?



I also have an M50 and don't particularly like the EVF. I don't think its the resolution, its the refresh rate and lag it has that bothers me.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Sure that can be said about a Rebel, but I was just making point, aiming at a particular end of a spectrum of users. Back in 2008, the 5D Mark ii was used as a "throw away camera" - it's just an expression. It's relatively to having a $100K Red camera (decked out) as the main camera and bunch of 5D mark ii for special shots.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.


Yes the majority of owners it will be their main and best cameras but I think alot of Canon 5D and 1DX owners would eye it up as a backup camera. Its full frame and small to carry (+the adapter).
Although I'd prefer a better camera to compete with and improve on the 5DIV, Canon are pitching this camera well in terms of price for that performance.
It might be slated in reviews when its compared to other full frame mirrorless cameras but its bang for the buck for an existing Canon users heavily invested in glass. It will sell well. It's a good camera to get into full frame with.
I must try to convince myself to wait for the next camera which will be much much better (I hope).
I think its the sort of camera if I bought it I'd kick myself for not waiting a little bit longer for something so much better.
Lets see.


----------



## PerKr (Feb 12, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> I also have an M50 and don't particularly like the EVF. I don't think its the resolution, its the refresh rate and lag it has that bothers me.



I don't actually have an M50 but a Sony A77ii though. So there may or may not be a difference between them. Also, I may or may not change my opinion on the A77ii EVF once I've tried something better.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 12, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Its just not exciting to see a camera be so potentially compromised on launch.



Do you honestly expect to be 'excited' by entry-level, mass-market products?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Yes the majority of owners it will be their main and best cameras but I think alot of Canon 5D and 1DX owners would eye it up as a backup camera. Its full frame and small to carry (+the adapter).


That’s how I’d view it, plus the added functionality of the filter adapters for use with the TS-E 17 and 11-24L lenses.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 12, 2019)

PerKr said:


> [...]
> 
> As far as EVF resolution goes, I don't really get why people on here are so negative about the EVF in the M50. 2.36 Mdot OLED is what I have in my camera and while it isn't as good as a good optical viewfinder in some situations (mainly low light situations and high contrast situations) it is fine for most uses [...]



As you said: Under normal circumstances the EVF is very fine. I have no comparison except OVFs and I am really happy with the viewfinder. In low light situations I see a great enhancement because sensor + EVF work as light intensifiers which helps to frame / compose and focus in low light (near darkness). While an OVF approximately represents the same DR the eye has (roughly 20 stops) the EVF might have 10 bit / stops DR so there is some compression.

Otherwise a less optimal EVF or OVF helps to chase crisper scenery IMO - most important to me is that it is a 100% viewfinder and that I can move the AF point WHERE I WANT without constraint - I really do NOT like the center oriented AF points of nearly all DSLRs (in APS-C land it is a lot better compared to FF land) + I have a level built-in which is just some lines of programming and no longer the addition of an LCD layer in the viewfinder which is expensive, minimizes contrast and killed mostly the lit AF confirmation symbols.

And that from a guy who really likes old stuff which is as analog as possible but who finally doesn't deny digital if it is better or more practical!


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 12, 2019)

I think that camera is the M50 on steroids and I will like to use my M50 with 32mm lens + RP with some tele lens together for a lot of situations.

Hopefully they have an offer without standard EF-R adapter (to buy the control ring adapter I am lusting for since ~2010 where I hoped someone will do that "natural" stuff) or directly with the control ring adapter.

I see the RP - for ME - as a new EF body for FF use and a "replacement" for my FD bayonet bodies ... just the auto bellows + 2.8 35mm macro photo lens will work properly with the RP


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Feb 12, 2019)

padam said:


> The A7II is a completely different camera with phase-detect only at the center of the frame, no silent mode, no fully articulating touchscreen (and by the way, it has been able to shoot uncompressed RAW since quite a few years, so completely wrong on that one, too - not that you would be able to tell any difference at all, Canon has also started giving compressed CR3 format as an option in new cameras like this...)



Please lead me to the firmware that allows the A7II to do uncompressed RAW, that’s the only thing keeping me from buying one.


----------



## padam (Feb 12, 2019)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> Please lead me to the firmware that allows the A7II to do uncompressed RAW, that’s the only thing keeping me from buying one.


https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/e-mount-body-ilce-7-series/ilce-7m2/downloads/W0011192

https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/articles/S1F1708?model=ILCE-7M2


----------



## SaP34US (Feb 12, 2019)

Do we know the Canadian and US pricing?Why did UK pricing come out yesterday?


----------



## Kit. (Feb 12, 2019)

SaP34US said:


> Do we know the Canadian and US pricing?Why did UK pricing come out yesterday?


Because it supposedly leaked from an UK shop?


----------



## SaP34US (Feb 12, 2019)

That is what I thought it was probably something like that.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 12, 2019)

padam said:


> Not really. There are a lot of differences between them for both photo (image quality) and video (1080p quality, 4k, C-Log, headphone jack, clean 10-bit HDMI out) as well as the body (EVF, screen, battery, controls, build quality, weather sealing).


 Not 1000 pounds worth of difference, not even 500 pounds worth of difference. RP is a much better value proposition. It's like luxury cars, add $10K worth of extras and charge $50K for the privilege


----------



## Jethro (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Not 1000 pounds worth of difference, not even 500 pounds worth of difference. RP is a much better value proposition. It's like luxury cars, add $10K worth of extras and charge $50K for the privilege


Well let's see what the actual specs of the RP are. It's likely to have a lower level EVF and also screen, which is going to make a real practical difference, quite apart from the lower level sensor and (likely) video functions. Bare in mind the EOS R will (probably already is) enter into ongoing 'discounting', so its street price will fall to a level lower than what you are quoting.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like it will indeed have 4k. That alone on the lower resolution sensor should mean it'll probably be better for run and gun video(less crop, slight improvement in rolling shutter) than the R.


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Feb 13, 2019)

padam said:


> https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/e-mount-body-ilce-7-series/ilce-7m2/downloads/W0011192
> 
> https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/articles/S1F1708?model=ILCE-7M2



Thank you! I don't know why I was under the impression that it didn't do uncompressed RAW. This totally changes things for me!


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 13, 2019)

Additional leaks:
https://photorumors.com/2019/02/12/...rless-camera-with-the-new-the-new-eg-e1-grip/


----------



## Talys (Feb 13, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Additional leaks:
> https://photorumors.com/2019/02/12/...rless-camera-with-the-new-the-new-eg-e1-grip/



Neat. I wish they had the mode dial on the left integrated with the power switch instead of a huge on/off dial on the left. Still the overall design is clean, and I like it. I like the grip, too.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 13, 2019)

but does the grip have any functionality? or is it just to make the camera more grippy?


----------



## Pape (Feb 13, 2019)

there could be hand warmer for winter photographers ,and not even need do video!


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 13, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> but does the grip have any functionality? or is it just to make the camera more grippy?



The part number is 'EG-E1' instead of the 'BG-Ex' for battery grips, so it seems to just for extra grip, not for batteries.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pape said:


> there could be hand warmer for winter photographers ,and not even need do video!



That's reserved for the previous generation of Sony cameras. It's not a bug, it's a feature.


----------

